# i want this blower... pics of your atv with your blower. lets see them..



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont have a blower but i was looking at blowers for my polaris. since were getting almost 2 feet of it. and if it keeps up like this the rest of the winter i may have to get a blower. i found this one on craigslist. but its to far away. i like the way its built. everything isent mounted to the front like most others. saves weight. not as long.

any one know if there still made?

SNOW BLOWER FOR ATV


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Very cool....payup


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

this is the first i see a snow blower off the atv


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check with your local Polaris dealer.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking unit, I run a 44" Kimpex Blower on the front of my Rancher here's a Pic of it. at the end of message.
also I was on CL for Upper WI or MN and there was a Kimpex blower listed with a 13 HP Honda Engine for $1200.00 like 3 weeks ago I saw the add but I don't recall excatly which CL town I was in. I just rember it being way North of Madison WI. that is my CL home base and I just surfing around. and I always seem to roam north in my search's as there's better listing of ATV realated stuff.

http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/atv-snowblower.htm

Based out of MN I have no idea if a good or bad place but in my internet travels have found Jims page and know he sell's ATV Snow blowing units.

her's a pic of the unit I run when its working correct.
Have had some Bug's but nothing major just minor things that have needed correcting. Drive Belt's from engine to Impler shaft and Tension sproket for Auger Chain. Plus getting the Engine running smoothly.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

not too tired to post up this listing in your thread this time,

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/1518286722.html


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Came across this video on youtube.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

My local Hoinda dealer had one on a honda for sale. i dont know if they would have a polaris mount. but they were asking a arm and a leg for one


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

If you're OK with buying new, check out the Qaudivator snow blower. Its the only generic mounted rear powered snow blower system I've come across. Its certainly on my list of goodies for the future.


----------

